# Safari facebook déconnexion impossible



## lolacora (17 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas trop où poster, mais peut-être que quelqu'un peut me renseigner.

Mon souci, c'est quand je suis sur safari ver 5.0.4. 

En effet, la dernière fois, que je me suis connecté à FB je n'ai pas pu me déconnecter comme d'habitude.
Je vais sur l'onglet compte, je clique dessus et là, rien ne se passe...il n'y a pas le menu déroulant qui indique : 
"gérer la liste d'amis", paramètre du compte", "Para confi." aide et  " Déconnexion".

les deux autres onglets à côté de "compte" soit Accueil et profil eux fonctionnent parfaitement.

Je n'y comprend rien. Donc pour me déconnecter, je vide le cache, supprime l'historique et réinitialise safari. Ensuite, je me reconnecte et le problème subsiste...

Sur mon autre ordi, un portable, je n'ai pas ce souci. 

Bref, je ne sais pas quoi faire et ça me gonfle un peu

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h23 ----------




lolacora a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop où poster, mais peut-être que quelqu'un peut me renseigner.
> 
> ...


 
Est-ce possible que cela vienne de mon anti-virus ?


----------



## lolacora (17 Mars 2011)

Bon ben :mouais: apparemment y a pas de solutions....

essayé pas pu


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

Peut-être simplement quitte Safari ?
cordialement JPP
ça ne mange pas de pain de réparer les autorisations...


----------



## lolacora (17 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Peut-être simplement quitte Safari ?
> cordialement JPP
> ça ne mange pas de pain de réparer les autorisations...



Merci. Je suis Blair en informatiques.. Je vais chercher car je ne sais pas comment réparer des autorisations.
Pour info j''ai snow Leopard.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

Voilà le chemin : 
disque dur (Souvent Macintosh HD) - Applications - Utilitaires - Utilitaire de disque - Réparer les autorisations


----------



## lolacora (17 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Voilà le chemin :
> disque dur (Souvent Macintosh HD) - Applications - Utilitaires - Utilitaire de disque - Réparer les autorisations


 
Super, 

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses, je vais essayer ça 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

Bon ben voilà j'ai réparé les autorisations....et tout et tout.

Ben j'ai toujours ce fichu problème 

tant pis pour moi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mars 2011)

lolacora a dit:


> (...) Ben j'ai toujours ce fichu problème  (...)


Bonjour,
Tu as essayé sur une autre session ?


----------



## Php21 (17 Mars 2011)

Perso, j'utilise FB tous les jours depuis un certain temps et je n'ai jamais cherché à déconnecter de la façon que tu indique.
Je ferme l'onglet et puis c'est tout.


----------



## lolacora (17 Mars 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu as essayé sur une autre session ?



Oui idem sur une autre cession. ça fonctionne sur tout les autres ordi sauf sur le mien..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




Php21 a dit:


> Perso, j'utilise FB tous les jours depuis un certain temps et je n'ai jamais cherché à déconnecter de la façon que tu indique.
> Je ferme l'onglet et puis c'est tout.



Si j'ai bien compris, en faisant comme ça, en fait tu n'es jamais déconnecté ?

tu quitte FB en fermant l'onglet, mais dès que tu clique sur ton lien FB ta page s'ouvre directement sans remettre ton login..

Moi je préfère me déconnecter à chaque fois... et j'ai tjrs fait comme ça


----------



## Php21 (17 Mars 2011)

Pomme + R  &#8212;>   est c'est reparti pour un tour.


----------



## citroenC5 (29 Juin 2016)

Sur un autre appareil (portable, iphone ou ipad) aller sur Facebook
paramètre du compte/
sécurité/
sessions actives et fermer la session en cliquant sur le X.
Testé et approuvé


----------

